# Two girls 'mating'??



## astrobubbles (Jun 16, 2010)

My boyfriend and I bought a pair of young female rats called Peggy and Sue a few months ago after having talking about getting some for quite a while. We don't live together and the rats have stayed with my boyfriend, although I am now looking after them over summer.

The cage we bought is very awkward (which we only realized when we got it home and especially when they started getting bigger) as it does not open on the sides, just two fairly small doors on the top. This meant that it was impossible for them to come out of their own accord, and was really difficult to get them out by hand as the holes were so small, we'd end up chasing them around the cage with our hands and getting them stressed out. We managed to get them out a couple of times and they seemed relaxed and happy once they were actually sat on my lap. We haven't had them out for a few weeks now they are fully grown though as it is so awkward and stressful for both us and the rats and they both get really scared when we tried to pick them up! I can put my hands in the cage and they will sniff it but generally not bite or anything, but my boyfriend once tried it and one of them bit a chunk out of his finger!

I really want to get a new cage that's bigger and has better access and have been looking for local secondhand cages on eBay and have been thinking about extending the existing one somehow.

Also, for the last few weeks, they have been fighting or playfighting a lot (I don't know how to differentiate as it seems slightly more aggressive than what I would asume playfighting looks / sounds like, but they haven't actually left any marks on each other). Peggy has also been mating or attempting to mate with Sue a LOT, and she clearly doesn't like it, which usually results in more fighting. However, I have also seen Sue trying to mate with Peggy a couple of times. We were told when we got them that they were female and I have also tried sexing them myself and they do seem female so I have no idea what this behavior means. 

I really really want to be able to give the fullest life I can and be able to play with them so any help would be very greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Rats need at least an hour of out of cage time A DAY. I highly suggest getting them out more, if the cage is as small as your claiming I can only imagine what kind of stress they are in being stuck there for weeks. They're probably biting as a combination of stress and, if you rarely get them out, they probably haven't been able to develop any trust with you.

Female rats will hump other females as a show of dominance. Males do the same thing to other males.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Agreed. Females need a large space to run and play, with lots of things to do. Plus at least an hour outside the cage a day (for exercise and mental stimulation!) Also if you are not handling them regularly then they have a good reason to be afraid of you. Start holding them for 30 minutes or longer a day, or several time a day if you are able to. 

Its a problem I would address as soon as possible, before it develops into actual aggression. The rule is no blood no foul, so the girls are likely frustrated and have an excess of energy. But it could progress into actual aggression. I would set up a pen they could play in everyday, make sure its escape proof and they cant damage anything like wires. From personal experience Ive found frustrated ratties are also very destructive. Let them blow off some steam as much as possible. Your really missing out on the best part of owning rats - and thats to interact with them.


----------

